# some snow pics - Fannin County Ga



## ryano (Jan 18, 2008)

Im almost ashamed to post these after viewing some of the work here from some of you more seasoned digital photographers...........Im a noob at SLR's using a Canon Rebel XTI and the auto mode for the most part.

I have a Canon 18 - 55 lens and a 75 - 300.........I still have lots to learn guys.

they seem underexposed and a few of them were taken through the windshield............anyway, here they are. This was around noon time after the rain had melted most of it off..........I guess we got about 4 inches total in Fannin county.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey ryano, nothing to be ashamed off pal.  You obviously have not seen the pictures that I've posted

I have a the same camera as you.

I used to live in Fannin County.  I lived in Dial on Doublehead Gap Road.  Some of the scenery sure looks familiar especially the last one of the plow.  I had one just like it and gave it to a feller up there.


----------



## ryano (Jan 18, 2008)

Smokey said:


> Hey ryano, nothing to be ashamed off pal.  You obviously have not seen the pictures that I've posted
> 
> I have a the same camera as you.
> 
> I used to live in Fannin County.  I lived in Dial on Doublehead Gap Road.  Some of the scenery sure looks familiar especially the last one of the plow.  I had one just like it and gave it to a feller up there.



those were taken out in the "****'s Holler" area out past Epworth.........we are suppose to get about 3 inches more tonight so Im gonna get out and try it again in the morning.

I love it out there in Dial!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 18, 2008)

cool pix Ryano ...

I like the barn and the old plow ....


----------



## pnome (Jan 18, 2008)

The creek shot is great!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 18, 2008)

ryano said:


> those were taken out in the "****'s Holler" area out past Epworth.........we are suppose to get about 3 inches more tonight so Im gonna get out and try it again in the morning.
> 
> I love it out there in Dial!



Yep, I know persactly were ************'s Holler is.  There's also Snake Nation, Hanging Dog, etc.

I lived pretty close to where Newport Rd came into Doublehead Gap Rd.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 18, 2008)

Neat shots!  Ain't nothin wrong with them.  I like the creek & the cabin best.  Looks cold & slushy!!!


----------



## JasonF (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome!  Ryan, was that third picture taken on Dial Rd.?  It looks like you photographed the driveway to our cabin.  The seventh picture looks like a little side road that connects Doublehead Gap Rd. and Dial Rd.  
I was up there a couple of months ago.  It sure is a beautiful area!
Man, I miss that area sooooooooo much.


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice! I think you win the prize for snow shots this week.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 18, 2008)

You might be a noob, but you done real good on these.
The building and the plow are my pics of the litter.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 18, 2008)

Love the pics....very nice!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 19, 2008)

taint 'nuthin to be ashamed of with posts like that !!!! i rally like the plow. good eye !!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Jan 19, 2008)

I like them Ryan.  I really like the plow.  It needs to go on the wall.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 19, 2008)

Always glad to have new folks posting.  You got a bunch of really nice shots there showing winter in the mountains.  Keep up like this and no one will know your new if you don't tell em.  Thanks for sharing your shots.

Hoss


----------



## DJaz (Jan 19, 2008)

Those are gorgeous, ryano. love them all, i agree with rip18, the cabin and creek ones are exceptionally beautiful.


----------

